# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم السبت 4 يناير 2014

## ابو البنات

*اللهم إنك قلت وقولك الحق المبين، وأنت أصدق القائلين: وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ قِيلاً  [النساء:122].. وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثاً [النساء:87].. قُلْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ فَاتَّبِعُوا مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً  [آل عمران:95].



اللهم إنا نحمدك، ونستعينك، ونستهديك، ونستغفرك، ونتوب إليك، ونؤمن بك، ونتوكل عليك، ونثني عليك الخير كله، نشكرك ولا نكفرك، ونخلع ونترك من يفجرك.
اللهم إياك نعبد، ولك نصلي ونسجد، وإليك نسعى ونحفِد، نرجو رحمتك ونخشى عذابك، إن عذابك الجد بالكفار ملحق.
اللهم لك الحمد كله، ولك الشكر كله، وإليك يرجع الأمر كله، علانيته وسره، فأهلٌ أنت أن تُحمد، وأهلٌ أنت أن تُعبد، وأنت على كل شيء قدير.
لك الحمد بالإسلام، ولك الحمد بالقرآن، ولك الحمد بالمال والأهل والمعافاة، كبتَّ عدونا، وأظهرت أمننا، وجمعت فرقتنا، ومن كل ما سألناك ربنا أعطيتنا، فلك الحمد والشكر كثيراً كما تعطي كثيراً.
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى، ولك الحمد إذا رضيت، ولك الحمد بعد الرضا، ولك الحمد على كل حال.
لك الحمد كالذي نقول، وخيراً مما نقول، ولك الحمد كالذي تقول.
اللهم لك الحمد أنت نور السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، ولك الحمد أنت قيوم السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، ولك الحمد أنت الحق، ووعدك حق، ولقاؤك حق، والجنة حق، والنار حق، والنبيون حق، ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حق، والساعةُ آتيه لا ريب فيها.
لا إله إلا الله! المتوحد في الجلال.. بكمال الجمال.. تعظيماً وتكبيراً، المتفرد بتصريف الأمور على التفصيل والإجمال تقديراً وتدبيراً، المتعالي بعظمته ومجده، الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً [الفرقان:1] .
لا إله إلا الله! رب الأرباب، ومسبب الأسباب، وخالق خلقه من تراب، سبحان من خضعت لعظمته الرقاب! سبحان من لانت لقـدرته الشـدائد الصلاب!  غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ [غافر:3].. لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ مَتَابِ  [الرعد:30] .
وصلوات الله وسلامه على نبيه وحبيبه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، الذي أرسله إلى كافة الثقلين بشيراً ونذيراً، وَدَاعِياً إِلَى اللَّهِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَسِرَاجاً مُنِيراً  [الأحزاب:46] .
اللهم لك الحمد كما هديتنا للإسلام، وعلمتنا الحكمة والقرآن، ولك الحمد على ما يسَّرت من صيام رمضان وقيامه، وتلاوة كتابك العزيز، الذي  لا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ [فصلت:42] .
اللهم إنا عبيدك، بنو عبيدك، بنو إمائك، نواصينا بيدك، ماضٍ فينا حكمك، عدل فينا قضاؤك، نسألك اللهم بكل اسم هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا، ونور صدورنا، وذهاب أحزاننا، وجلاء همومنا وغمومنا، وقائدنا وسائقنا إلى رضوانك وإلى جناتك جنات النعيم.
اللهم انفعنا وارفعنا بالقرآن العظيم الذي أيدت سلطانه، وقلت يا أعز من قائل سبحانه: فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ * ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ [القيامة:18-19] أحسن كتبك نظاماً، وأفصحها كلاماً، وأبينها حلالاً وحراماً، ظاهر البرهان، محكم البيان، محروس من الزيادة والنقصان، فيه وعد ووعيد، وتخويف وتهديد،  لا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ  [فصلت:42] . اللهم ذكرنا منه ما نُسِّينا، وعلمنا منه ما جهلنا، وارزقنا تلاوته آناء الليل وأطراف النهار على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا.
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يحل حلاله، ويحرم حرامه، ويعمل بمحكمه، ويؤمن بمتشابهه، ويتلوه حق تلاوته. اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه وحدوده، ولا تجعلنا ممن يقيم حروفه ويضيع حدوده. اللهم ألبسنا به الحلل، وأسكنا به الظلل، وادفع عنا به النقم، وزدنا به من النعم، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام!
اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام!
اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم لقلوبنا ضياءً، ولأبصارنا جلاءً، ولأسقامنا دواءً، ولذنوبنا ممحِّصاً، وعن النيران مخلِّصاً. اللهم اجعله شفيعاً لنا، وحجة لنا لا حجة علينا. اللهم اجعلنا ممن قاده القرآن إلى الجنان، ولا تجعلنا ممن أعرض عنه القرآن فزُجَّ في قفاه في النار، يا واحد يا قهار!




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بعثة المريخ تصل الدوحة وسط استقبالات حاشدة وضفر يتخلف بسبب  خطأ في التأشيرة

 وصلت بعثة المريخ ظهر الامس الى العاصمة  القطرية الدوحة لاقامة معسكر تحضيري يستمر لثلاثة اسابيع يخوض من خلاله الأحمر ثلاث  مباريات ودية من ضمنها اللقاء التاريخي امام بايرن ميونخ الألماني يوم التاسع من  الشهر الحالي وحلت البعثة بفندق كونكورد وسيبدأ الفريق تدريباته ابتداءً من اليوم حتى موعد مباراة بايرن ميونخ ووجدت البعثة لدى وصولها استقبالات حاشدة من جماهير  المريخ والجالية السودانية بالدوحة وكانت البعثة غادرت الخرطوم في الثانية عشرة  ظهراً برئاسة الاستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس النادي و مصطفي توفيق المدير  الاداري وناصر محي الدين  مسئول ملف الأجانب والطاقم  الفني بقيادة الالماني كروجر والمدرب العام ابراهيم حسين بالاضافة إلى 26 لاعباً  رافقوا البعثة من بينهم ديدا حارس فريق الشباب وابراهومة نجم الرديف فيما تخلف احمد  عبد الله ضفر من السفر مع البعثة بسبب خطأ في التأشيرة وينتظر أن يلحق  بالبعثة اليوم.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بايرن ميونيخ يسافر الى الدوحة لمواجهة المريخ والكويت  الكويتي

يستعد فريق بايرن ميونيخ الألماني بطل اندية العالم واوروبا للسفر الى  العاصمة القطرية الدوحة لإجراء معسكر تدريبي استعدادا لاستئناف مباريات دوري  البوندسليجا أواخر الشهر الجاري. وأعلن النادي البافاري، بطل أوروبا والعالم، اليوم  أن المعسكر سيستمر تسعة ايام سيخوض خلالها الفريق  مباراتين وديتين. ستقام المباراة الأولى يوم التاسع من يناير امام المريخ ، ثم  يلتقي يوم 13 بالكويت الكويتي. ولا تعد تلك المرة الأولى التي يعسكر فيها بايرن في  الدوحة، حيث أشاد رئيس مجلس الإدارة كارل هينز رومينيجه بتوافر كافة الإمكانات  المطلوبة وجودة المنشآت الرياضية بالمدينة العربية، كما سبق للمدرب الكتالوني بيب  جوارديولا أن لعب بقطر قبل الاعتزال، وتسعده العودة لها كلما سنحت الفرصة. وسيعود  الفريق الى ميونيخ يوم 14 حيث يستعد الفريق لخوض مباراة ودية ختامية امام ريد بول  سالزبورج النمساوي يوم 18. وسيلتقي حامل اللقب والمتصدر بايرن ميونخ في الجولة  المقبلة من الدوري المحلي ببروسيا مونشنجلادباخ، ثالث الترتيب، يوم 24 يناير عقب  انتهاء العطلة الشتوية.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رئيس بعثة المريخ للدوحة: مباراة بايرن ميونخ شرف كبير للمريخ  ونأمل اعداد مثالي قبل مواجهتي كمبالا

اكد الاستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس قطاع كرة  القدم عقب وصول بعثة الأحمر الى الدوحة عصر الامس أن المباراة الودية امام بايرن  ميونيخ بطل اوروبا والعالم تعتبر حدث هام بكل تأكيد وامر يستحق الوقوف عنده كثيرا  وأبان أنه شرف كبير لنادي المريخ أن يتم اختياره  لمواجهة فريق بقامة بايرن ميونخ وتطرق عبد الصمد الى اعداد المريخ وقال إن الاعداد  بدأ مبكرا بالخرطوم وسيكتمل بالدوحة حتى يكون الفريق في قمة الجاهزية لمباراة بايرن  ميونخ ومن ثم مشواره في دوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام كمبالا سيتي وأكد عبد الصمد أن  قطاع الكرة سيقوم بتنفيذ الاعداد وفقا لرؤية  الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب الالماني  كروجر , وتم الاتفاق والتنسيق معه على خوض  3 مباريات وديه فى معسكر الفريق فى  الدوحه  اضافة الى مباراة الفريق الالماني هناك مباراة امام بطلي روسيا والنمسا .  وأشاد عبد الصمد بانضباط اللاعبين والتزامهم وحرصهم في الحضور المبكر في التدريبات  وقال إن هذا الأمر يبشر بموسم جيد فى العام الجديد الذى يسعى فيه المريخ الى تخطي  حدود المحلية , معتبرا ان معسكر فى مدينة الرياضة الدوحه وخوض مباريات مع فرق  اوربية  هو افضل اعداد لفريق المريخ للموسم الجديد , وتمنى ان يترجم الاعداد الجيد  الى نتائج جيده فى المباريات الرسمية فى الموسم الجديد  واوضح عبد الصمد أخطروا  جميع اللاعبين الاجانب  بضرورة مواصلة التدريبات فى بلدانهم قبل وصولهم الخرطوم  والانضمام للمعسكر وأفاد أن اللاعبين الاجانب التزموا بالبرنامج الاعدادي  الذي  اخبرهم به المدرب الالماني كروجر وهو امر لايجعل تأخر الاجانب عن التدريبات مشكلة  .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يتدرب اليوم

 يجري فريق الكرة بالمريخ اليوم تدريبين في تمام  التاسعة صباحاً باحد الملاعب ، قبل أن يعود اللاعبين من جديد ويخلدوا للراحة علي أن  تجري الفرقة الحمراء مراناً مساء ايضاً بحسب تعليمات الجهاز الفني بقيادة  كروجر والذي طالب بتدريبين في اليوم تاهباً للمواجهة المرتقبة أمام العملاق  البافاري.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الجماهير القطرية تبحث عن تذاكر مباراة المريخ والبايرن

 أكد ممثل الشركة البافارية المنظمة للقاء  المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ محمد محسن أن الجماهير القطرية والسودانية ظلت دائماً تسال عن  موعد طرح تذاكر مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ القادمة مبيناً خلال حديثه أن الايام  المقبلة وتحديداً يوم الاثنين القادم ستشهد طرح التذاكر في الاسواق.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تصريحات رومينيجه قبل لقاء المريخ : طقس مثالى ومنافس فى غاية  الحماس
 صرح الأسطورة و الرئيس التنفيذي لنادي بايرن ميونخ كارل  هاينز رومنيجيه عن معسكر البايرن الشتوي في الخليج قائلا : بفضل المساندة من   فولكسفاجن نأتى منذ عدة سنوات إلى الشرق الأوسط. هناك يتوفر كل ما نحتاجه، من أجل  الإعداد للمهمات القادمة. ظروف تدريبية رائعة، دعم رائع من المُضيف، طقس مثالى  ومنافس فى غاية الحماس من المنطقة، الذى يسعى بجهد لقياس مستوى لاعبيه مقارنة  بلاعبى البايرن.”وقد تم التخطيط لمباراتين اختبار فى  معسكر هذا العام لبايرن ميونخ. فى بادئ  الأمر يوم 9 يناير (الساعة الثامنة مساء بتوقيت الشرق) أمام فريق مريخ الدوحة (  يقصد مريخ السودان ) . وفى إطار رحلة العودة سوف يلتقى بايرن ميونخ يوم 13 يناير  (الساعة السادسة مساء بتوقيت الشرق) فى دولة الكويت أمام بطل الدورى الكويتي فريق  الكويت.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ضمت لاعب من إنجلترا .. إعلان قائمة المنتخب الأولمبي وأول  مران عصر غدا الأحد بالأكاديمية

 أعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأولمبي السودانى كلية المنتخب الأولية  وذلك تأهباً وإستعداداً للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لأولمبياد البرازيل 2016م وضمت  القائمة حسن سليمان (المريخ الخرطوم) وإبراهيم محجوب (المريخ) وأحمد نمر (المريخ  الخرطوم) وليد علاء الدين (الهلال الخرطوم) ومحمد عبد الرحمن (الهلال الخرطوم)  وأطهر الطاهر (الهلال الخرطوم) وفارس عبد الله (الأهلي شندى) وعبد الرحمن مختار  (الأهلى شندى) والهمام عثمان مصطفي (الأهلى شندى) ووليد حمدان (الأهلى شندى) وعمار  صالح (النسور الخرطوم) وياسر الطيب (الرابطة كوستي) وعمر سليمان (الأهلى الخرطوم)  وأمجد حسين (الأهلى الخرطوم) والنيل خلف الله (الخرطوم  الوطنى) ورماح (الخرطوم الوطنى) وعثمان عبد اللطيف (الخرطوم الوطنى) وعثمان عيسي  (الخرطوم الوطنى) وأحمد مصطفي (المريخ الفاشر) وإبراهيم جعفر (المريخ الفاشر) ومصعب  إبراهيم (المريخ الفاشر) ومحمد كوكو (الأهلى عطبرة) ونجم الدين بدوي (النيل  الحصاحيصا) وأحمد الصادق (الأمل عطبرة) ومحمد يحي (الأمل عطبرة) وأمجد محمد على  (الأمل عطبرة) ورامي الدسوقي (الأمل عطبرة) وعلى السيد (الأهلى عطبرة) ونيازى طارق  حسن (الهلال كادوقلي) وخالد حماد (الهلال كادوقلي) وبكري بشير (الهلال كادوقلي)  وحسام نصر الدين (الزومة) وعمر التوم (أم بدة) ومحمد (الهلال الفاشر) ومهند عبد  الله (بري) ومعتز برعي (المريخ كوستي) وياسر حيدر (العباسية) وعمر عثمان (الناصر)  وكمال إبراهيم (إنجلترا).

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كتلة الممتاز تجتمع بالاتحاد العام وتطالبه بتأجيل انطلاقة  الدوري

قررت أندية الدوري الممتاز المطالبة بعقد إجتماع مع إتحاد الكرة لبحث  مطالبها التي تمخصت عن الإجتماع الذي عقدته يوم السبت الماضي والذي لخصت فيه  مطالبها بتعديل بداية الممتاز المبكرة، وإستلام مستحقاتها المالية المتبقية عن مال  الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني وإدراج الرابطة في القواعد المنظمة للعبة بالسودان. وقال  عز الدين الحاج، الأمين العام لنادي الخرطوم ومقرر الرابطة : كلفت من قبل أندية  الدوري الممتاز بالتوجه غداً لطلب إجتماع مع مسؤوليه  للنظر في آخر ملخص بعثنا به إليهم يحوى العديد من الجوانب, منها تعديل البداية  المبكرة للدوري الممتاز والتي تحددت بيوم الرابع من فبراير المقبل, باقي مستحقات  الأندية المالية من مال البث والذي يبلغ مليار وثمانمائة ألف جنيه سوداني ونصيبنا  فيها 70%، ومال الرعاية وقدره مليارين ومائتين وخمسون الف جنيه سوداني ونصيبنا فيها  40%.وأضاف الحاج: نحن نود أن نناقش إتحاد الكرة في مسألة إدراج رابطة أندية الدوري  الممتاز في القواعد اللوائح القانونية المنظمة للعبة، إضافة إلى وتسمية ممثل عنا في  لجنة التسويق والإستثمار، ونود التأمين على تسميتنا الرسمية تحت أسم “رابطة أندية  الدوري الممتاز” ومريد للإعلام أن يتعامل معنا تحت هذا المسمى لأننا نهدف إلى  القيام بعمل كبير ينقل الكرة السودانية إلى الإحتراف الحقيقي في الفترة القليلة  القادمة، وفي هذ الصدد سوف ننظم ورشة لتقييم اندية الدوري الممتاز لهذا الموسم وسوف  نقوم بتمويلها بأنفسنا إذا لم يمولها إتحاد الكرة بنهاية شهر يناير الجاري.



 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رئيس بعثة المريخ : الاعداد كان وفق ما رسمه كروجر و مباراة بايرن ميونخ حدث تاريخي

قال رئيس بعثة المريخ الى قطر الستاذ عبد الصمد محمد  عثمان بان مباراة الفريق امام بايرن ميونيخ تعتبر حدث هام بكل تاكيد وامر  يستحق الوقوف عنده كثيرا وشرف لنادي المريخ ان يتم اختياره لمواجهة فريق فى  قامة  بايرن ميونيخ  وهي المباراة الوديه الاولي لنادي من القارة  الافريقية مع العملاق الالماني .واكد بان المريخ بدا  اعداده مبكرا  حتي  يكون الفريق جاهز لمباراة  بايرن ميونيخ  التى تاتي هي ايضا ضمن اعداد  المريخ للموسم الجديد ولمباراة كمبالا سيتي  فى دوري ابطال افريقيا . كما  اكد بان قطاع كرة القدم يقوم بتنفيذ الاعداد وفقا لرؤية  الجهاز الفني  بقيادة المدرب الالماني كروجر , وتم الاتفاق والتنسيق معه على خوض  3  مباريات وديه فى معسكر الفريق فى الدوحه  اضافة الى مباراة الفريق الالماني  هناك مباراة امام بطلي روسيا والنمسا .و اشاد بالانضباط والانتظام فى صفوف  لاعبي  الفريق الذى حرصوا على الحضور المبكر والانتظام فى تدريبات الفريق  وهو ما يبشر بموسم جيد فى العام الحالي 2014 الذى يسعي فيه المريخ الى تخطي  حدود المحلية , معتبرا ان معسكر فى مدينة الرياضة الدوحه وخوض مبايات مع  فرق اوربية  هو افضل اعداد لفريق المريخ للموسم الجديد , ونتمني ان يترجم  الاعداد الجيد الى نتائج جيده فى المباريات الرسمية فى الموسم الجديد 
و فيما يتعلق باعداد اللاعبين الاجانب اكد بانهم ظلوا مواصلين التدريبات  بشكل منفرد اثناء تواجدهم في بدانهم حتى لاتكون بداية الاعداد بالنسبة لهم  من الصفر وان اللاعبين الاجانب التزموا بالبرنامج الاعدادي  الذى اخبرهم به  المدرب الالماني كروجر وهو امر لايجعل تاخر الاجانب عن التدريبات مشكلة .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بالصورة.. حشود كبيرة في استقبال المريخ في الدوحة

وجدت بعثة المريخ لدي وصولها الى مطار الدوحة امس استقبالا حاشدا من جماهير المريخ و رابطته بالدوحة بجانب رابطة اهل الهلال  بقطر و بعض الاقطاب .
الى ذلك يؤدي المريخ اول مران له في الساعة التاسعة من صباح اليوم على ان يؤدي تدريبين صباح و مساء اعتبارا من يوم الاحد المقبل 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لدغة عقرب   النعمان

هل اصبح اتحاد الكرة اكبر من الدستوروالفيفا

يبدو اننا على موعد هذه الايام مع تصريحات لا تنقطع من قبل القائمين على  الاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم  تهدف لاحداث متغيرات جوهرية فى البنية  الرياضية ولكن ليس واضحا ان كانت خاضعة لدراسات ام انها تاتى عشوائية بلا  تركيز فبعدان اطلعت بالامس على تصريح الاخ مجدى سكرتير الاتحاد العام حول  رفع عدد اندية الممتاز لستة عشر ناديا طالعت فى اليوم التالى تصريحا يفيد  بان جهاز التدريب بالاتحاد يدرس  سد الابواب امام التجنيس والحد من استجلاب  المحترفين الاجانب  وذلك بهدف توفير الحماية للاعبين الوطنيين من اجل  المنتخبات الوطنية كما جاء فى التصريح.
واذا كان تصريح جهاز التدريب يختلف عن تصريح مجدى فى انه جاء  يحمل مبررات  الا ان هذه المبررات نفسها تثير اكثر من تساؤل.
على المستوى الفنى هل هبوط مستوى المنتخب الوطنى يرجع  لاستجلاب اللاعبين  الاجانب ام انه يرجع حقيقة لضعف النظام الكروى وعدم اهليته لان يطور الكرة  السودانية فالسودان لم يعرف للمنتخب الوطنى اى وجود منذ منتصف السبعينات اى  قبل استجلاب الاجانب بقترة طويلة  لان مستوى اللعبة تطور فى  الدول بينما  تدنى فى السودان لعدم مواكبة النظم الرياضية التى تطور اللعبة كما ان هذا  حالنا ليس على مستوى المنتخب الوطنى  فالكرة السودانية التى تعتم على  الهلال والمريخ فان كلاهما بلا تاريخ خارجى حتى اليوم   حتى بعد ان فاضا  بالاجانب لهذا كنا افهم هذا الطلب من الجهاز لو ان من استجلبوا الاجانب  حققوا مكايب خارجية بينما عجز المنتخب وتراجع وهذا ليس حقيقة   لهذا كان  يتعين على الجهاز المعغنى بما له من خبرة فنية ان يخرج علينابالعلة  الحقيقية واوجه علاجها. لا ان يتحدث عاطفيا
ا فالاجاتب انفسهم لو كانوا على مستوى مميز لحققوا طفرة للكرة السودانية   فكم من دولة فى العالم تستجلب اضعاف الاجانب ومع ذلك حققت افضل النتائج  عالميا فدول اوربا التى تحتكر الكرة العاملية هى الاكثر استجلابا للاجانب  بل فرنسا حققت كاس العالم بلاعبين اكثيرتهم ليس من اصل فرنسى ومتجنسين. لان  الاجانب المستجلبين فى هذه الدول يرفعون من مستويات اللعبىة وينعكس هذا  على اللاعب المحلى.
لهذا فالعلة ليست فى استجلاب الاجانب وليست فى التجنيس..
اولا مستوى الاجانب المستجلبين متدنى والدليل على ذلك ان انديتهم لم تحقق بهم اى نتائج خارجية .
ثانيا التجنيس فالسودان حتى الان لم يجنس لاعبا اجنبيا اضاف للمنتخب الوطنى  لانه  ليس بينهم  مؤهل فنيا مع ان التجنيس يمكن ان يكون من ناحية فنية  دعما للمنتخب لو كان  من شروط التجنيس اهلية اللاعب للمنتخب فنيا وقانونيا  فدول عديدة الان وفى كل الانشطة توظف  التجنيس لتحقيق مكانة عالمية فى  محتلف الانشطة قطر نموذجا حيا.
هذا من الناحية الفنية اما من الناحيةالقانوية فان الحديث عن حظر استجلاب  الاجانب فانه يصادر حق الاندية وهو حق مكفول  باللوائح الدولية  التى تسمح  للاندية باشراك ثمانية لاعبين اجانب فى تالمباراة لاى نادى ان اراد  باستثناء ا يبدا المباراة بخمسة منهم فقط وحيث ان الاندية سوةاسية فى  الحقوق والواجبات فما تكفله الفيفا حق عام للاندية ومصادرة هذا الحق كما  يحدث فى بعض الدول هو انتهاك لهذا الحق ولوان اى نادي  تمسك بحقه الذى  تكفله اللوائح الدولة للتعاقد مع الاجانب لكان السودان امام قضية خاسرة.
ان الحديث عن التجنيس لا  الاتحاد او اى جهة اخرى لايحق لها ان تحظر تسجيل  اى لاعب اجنبى تم تجنيسه لان هذا اللاعب منذ حاز الجنسية السودانية بالتجنس  اصبح مواطن سودانى له كل الحقوق التى كفلها الدستور ولا تحظر عنه الا ما  حظره الدستور ان يكون رئيسا للبلد وما عدا ذلك هى حقوق  لايحق لاى جهة ان  تصادرها’
لهذا ان كان هناك ما  يمكن عمله  ويكون مفيدا للكرة السودانية والمنتخب  هو  ان تعيد السلطة التى تجنس الاجنبى  الانظر فى النظام الذى تتبعه فى  الموافقة على التجنيس  بان تكون هناك توصية فنية من جهاز التدريب المركزى  ومن لجنة قانوةنية يفيد بان اللاعب يملك القدرة الفنية  وتتوفر فيه الشروط  القانونية للعب للمنتخب حتى يكون هذا شرطا لتجنيس اى لاعب اجنبى.
كلمة اخير  كم هى نسبة اللاعبين الاجاتب فى الاندية منالعددالكلى لهذه  الاندية حتى يكونوا سببا فى تدنى المنتخب ومن هو اللاعب الذى يمكن ان يفيد  المنتخب حرم من فرصة اللعب فى الاندية بسبب الاجانب  فالقضية ليست بهذ  السذاجة.
والموضوع فى نهاية الامر يحتم على الجهاز ان ينظم ورش علمية لهذه القضية لا  ان يتعجل فى احكامه ويسقط من حساباته اسباب العلة الحقيقية وهى ان انديتنا  نفسها كما هو حل النظام الرياضى لا تملك المؤهلات الفنية والمواصفات  القانونية حتى تقدم للسودان منتخبا وطنيا يرفع راية السودان خارجيا.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور حبيبنا ابو البنات مجهود مقدر تسلم يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رمضان عجب: معسكر قطر سيحقق النجاح المطلوب للمريخ.. ومباراة  البايرن حدث تاريخي

ذكر رمضان عجب نجم وسط المريخ أن معسكر  الفرقة الحمراء الحالي والذي يقيمه بالدوحة العاصمة القطرية بأنه سيكون ناجحاً بكل  المقاييس وسيحضّر الفريق بشكل جيد قبل مواجهتي كمبالا سيتي في الدور التمهيدي من  دوري الأبطال وقال: الدوحة عاصمة رياضية بامتياز وسحبت البساط في الفترة الأخيرة  بتنظيم العديد من المباريات الكبيرة والمهمة وزاد: اعتقد أن كل الأندية ترغب في  اقامتها معسكراتها بقطر وما يتوافر في العاصمة القطرية لن يجده المريخ في مكان آخر  لذلك أرى أنها المكان الأنسب لاقامة المعسكرات وبالتأكيد المريخ سيستفيد من فترة  المعسكر واللاعبون سيخضعون إلى تدريبات مكثفة وسيعدون أنفسهم إلى موسم مختلف  يتطلعون فيه إلى الحصول على المزيد من الالقاب والبطولات.. وأضاف: اعتقد أن ميزة  معسكرات الدوحة تتمثل في فرصة اللعب أمام فرق كبيرة وهذه ربما لا تتوافر في مكان آخر والمريخ حالياً موجود مع عمالقة  أوروبا والعالم وزاد: اللاعبون يعرفون أهمية المعسكرات ويعلمون أن الفريق يفترض أن  يستفيد منها وأن يعد نفسه للموسم الجديد.. أمامنا تحديات كبيرة في الدوري والكأس  ودوري الأبطال وعلينا أن نركّز جيداً في التحضيرات وأن نستفيد منها وأنا متأكد من  أن كل لاعب في المريخ سيضاعف جهده ليكون جاهزاً عندما يبدأ السباق.. وذكر رمضان عجب  أن الجهاز الفني للمريخ سينفّذ برنامجه الاعدادي في أجواء جيدة وقال: هذه ايضاً من  ميزات معسكرات الدوحة ودائماً يفضّل المدربون اقامة معسكرات خارجية من أجل الهدوء  والتركيز وتنفيذ البرنامج في أجواء مثالية وأضاف: الجهاز الفني سيجد كل المعينات  وكل ما يساعده على تنفيذ البرنامج وهناك فرصة كبيرة للاعبين ليصلوا إلى معدلات  عالية من الجاهزية البدنية والفنية وكذلك النفسية وكل هذه الأشياء تساعد المريخ على  ظهور متميز في الموسم الجديد وأشار رمضان عجب إلى أن الفرقة الحمراء تخوض مباراة  تاريخية أما بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم واوروبا من خلال معسكرها الحالي  بالدوحة يوم التاسع من الشهر الجاري وأبان أنهم كلاعبين في غاية السعادة لمواجهة  أفضل فريق في العالم حالياً وسيقدمون أفضل مالديهم من أجل لفت الأنظار اليهم في  لقاء الخميس المقبل التاريخي.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

مشكور حبيبنا ابو البنات مجهود مقدر تسلم يا رائع



تسلم حبيبنا زول هناك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تأكيداً لانفراد كورة سودانية: جبرة مدرباً لخيالة الفاشر

تأكيداً لما انفردت به كورة سودانية قبل أيام  بتعاقد هلال الفاشر الصاعد حديثاً للدوري الممتاز مع فاروق جبرة المدرب العام  السابق للمريخ وجزيرة الفيل وتوجيه ضربة قاضية للاكسبريس الذي كان يرغب في التعاقد  مع المدرب الشاب قبل أن يفضّل جبرة الانتقال إلى تدريب الهلال وسيعمل مديراً فنياً  للفريق لعام واحد وينتظر أن يتم تعيين أحمد السيد مساعداً له وقال عبد الباسط موسى  عضو مجلس الادارة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي إن الخيالة يخططون إلى موسم مميز بعد الصعود  إلى الممتاز وأشار إلى أن المجلس تعاقد مع مدرب مشهود له بالكفاءة بالاضافة إلى  لاعبين جيدين وأوضح أن هلال الفاشر سيبدأ الاعداد غداً وأبان أن الدوري الممتاز أصبح قوياً ومثيراً ولا مكان فيه  للضعفاء.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يتدرب صباح وعصر اليوم على ملعب المسيمير بالدوحة

يبدأ فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته من  خلاله معسكره الخارجي بالدوحة بعد أن وصلت بعثة الفريق إلى العاصمة القطرية أمس  لاقامة معسكر تحضيري يستمر لثلاثة اسابيع يخوض من خلاله الأحمر ثلاث مباريات ودية  من بينها اللقاء التاريخي أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني بطل العالم يوم الخميس  المقبل.. وسيبدأ المريخ تحضيراته اليوم بمرانين صباحاً وعصراً على ملعب المسيمير  أحد أندية الثانية بقطر وسيتواصل الأحمر برنامجه بمرانين يومياً حتى موعد مباراة  بايرن ميونخ التاسع من الشهر الجاري

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أهلي عطبرة يبحث عن مدرب بعد فشل المفاوضات مع جبرة

يسعى مجلس ادارة نادي الأهلي عطبرة الى التعاقد  مع مدير فني جديد يقود الفريق الموسم الحالي خلفاً للمدرب برهان تية الذي فضّل  الاتجاه الى كوستي قيادة الرابطة في النسخة 19 من الدوري الممتاز ويأمل ممثل  السودان الثاني في البطولة الكونفدرالية الى جانب أهلي شندي الى التعاقد مع مدير  فني جيد يقود الفريق على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي.. وكانت ادارة الإكسبريس سعت  بجدية للتعاقد مع فاروق جبرة المدرب العام السابق للمريخ الا أن جبرة فضّل الاتجاه  الى الفاشر وقيادة الهلال الصاعد حديثاً للممتاز.. ومن جانبه قال سر الختم محمد علي  رئيس النادي إن الأهلي مستمر في البحث عن مدرب جديد واعترف بأن ناديه يواجه أزمة مالية مفيداً بأنه تلقى وعوداً  من حكومة الولاية بالدعم. وقال: حتى الآن لم نتعاقد مع مدرب جديد لكن البحث مستمر  وكنا قريبين بالفعل من التعاقد مع فاروق جبرة لكن لم تكتمل المفاوضات وأضاف:  الاعداد سينطلق في موعده الثامن من الشهر الحالي وسيشرف عليه محمد سليمان والباقر  كوكو وزاد: نعيش ضائقة مالية وكنا تلقينا وعوداً من حكومة الولاية بالدعم قبل  المشاركة الأفريقية بيد أن المال لن يقف حجر عثرة دون اعداد الفريق ومشاركته في  الكونفدرالية والأهلي سيتدبّر أموره ويوفّر المال ورأى أن فريقه ربما يتوصل إلى  اتفاق مع مدرب جديد في أي وقت وتوقع أن يكتفي فريقه بالمعسكر الداخلي قبل مواجهة  ممثل الكنغو في البطولة الكونفدرالية.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سكرتير المريخ: دخلنا في مفاوضات مع زنت الروسي وريدبول  النمساوي من أجل التباري ودياً مع الأحمر

قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير المريخ  إن فريقه جاء للدوحة من أجل التحضير الجيد للاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الفريق في الموسم  الجديد على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي وقال: جئنا إلى الدوحة من أجل الاستعداد  للموسم الجديد.. تعلمون أن الفريق يخوض دوري أبطال أفريقيا ويدافع عن لقبه كبطل  للدوري الممتاز وكذلك كأس السودان واجمالاً هناك استحقاقات محلية وأفريقية تستوجب  تحضيراً خاصاً لذلك فكّرنا في اقامة المعسكر بقطر على اعتبار أن الأجواء جيدة  ومعينات النجاح تتوافر ويمكننا خوض مباريات ودية مع فرق قوية ومضى: أعلنا برنامج  انطلاق المعسكر مبكراً ورتّبنا للتحضيرات واخترنا الدوحة والمعسكر والتحضيرات ستمتد لمدة شهر من الثالث من يناير الحالي وحتى نهاية الشهر  ومضى الطاهر: وجدنا كل عون ودعم من رابطة مشجعي المريخ هنا ونفتخر بهذه الرابطة  النشطة.. لقد قامت بعمل كبير وأكملت كل الترتيبات وزاد: تم الحجز للبعثة بفندق  كونكورد بالتوافق مع الرابطة كما تعاقدنا مع شركة بافاريا لخوض مباراة مع بايرن  ميونخ الألماني ضمن تحضيرات الفريقين والمباراة ستُقام بالدوحة يوم التاسع من الشهر  الحالي باستاد السد وترتيبات اللقاء اكتملت ايضاً مع الشركة ومع النادي الألماني  والاتحاد القطري ومسئولي نادي السد وبطبيعة الحال هذه المباراة ستكون فرصة مهمة  جداً ليقدم المريخ نفسه للعالم ولأوروبا باللعب أمام بايرن ميونخ الفريق الحائز على  دوري أبطال أوروبا وكأس العالم للأندية ونصف هذه المباراة بأنها تاريخية كونها أمام  بطل العالم وأفضل نادٍ على مستوى العالم حالياً وبخلاف هذه المباراة سنلعب أمام  الأهلي القطري وهناك اتجاه لخوض مباراتين أُخريين مع بطلي روسيا والنمسا والمفاوضات  جارية مع هذين الناديين وعموماً نرتّب لمباريات من العيار الثقيل ومع فرق قوية لأن  المريخ يضع في اعتباره الموسم المقبل الذي يلعب فيه أمام فرق أفريقيا كما يدافع عن  لقبي الدوري والكأس ونتوقع أن يأتي المعسكر مثالياً.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بارك الله فيك حبيبنا أبو البنات وجزاك خير جزاء
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 4  يناير 2014


صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يزين دوحة العرب
اناقة البعثة تلفت الانظار .. التأشيرة  تحرم ضفر من السفر
المريخ يتدرب اليوم علي ملعب (المسيمير) .. البرنس يطمئن علي  كافة الترتيبات
الشروق تنقل المواجهة .. الرباعي المحترف يحضر فجرا ويغادر ظهرا  مع البعثة
الاهلي شندي يعتذر عن مواجهة شالكة الالماني .. اندية الممتاز تطالب  بإجتماع عاجل مع اتحاد الكرة

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 4  يناير 2014
 
صحيفة الزعيم


استقبال تاريخي للمريخ بالدوحة و(سيدا) يخطف الاضواء
كروجر:  قدمنا الي قطر بغرض اعداد الفريق للتنافس الرسمي
محترفو المريخ ينضمون للبعثة  بمطار الخرطوم .. اهتمام اعلامي قطري بوصول المريخ
مقدم البرامج بالقناة  الفرنسية 24:تحضير لاعبي المريخ قبل لقاء البايرن مهم
رئيس بعثة المريخ الي  الدوحة يشيد بالاستقبال .. اعلان قائمة المنتخب الاولمبي

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 4  يناير 2014
صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

 •في احتفال كبير امس بالنادي : تكريم رائع لمجلس الهلال من الرواد
 •جماهير الهلال السعيدة تهتف : سير سير يا تسيير
 •المحترفون يصلون اليوم والهلال يحتفل بلاعبيه غدا وتمارينه تبدأ بالاثتين
 •استقبال حاشد وحافل للمريخ في دوحة العرب
 •مجلس الهلال يلتقي مع بوالي الخرطوم بالاثتين  يناقش مع مع صيانة الطرق المؤدية للاستاد 
 •الهلال يفتح باب العضوية للجمهور
 •رئيس الهلال يلتقي بالجهاز الفني ودائرة الكرة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 4  يناير 2014
صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

 •خطوة تحتاج لمعالجات قانونية : تحويل الهلال الي شركة مساهمة عامة  
 •اجانب الهلال يتوافدون اليوم ..وصباح الغد
 •جماهير الهلال تكرم مجلس عطا المنان واللاعبين في حفل فخيم بدار النادي
 •الهلال يحصل علي زي جديد من بوما
 •عودة المياة لمجاريها بين المجلس والدكتور علي قاقرين رسميا
 •لاعبو الهلال يخضعون للكشف الطبي اليوم 
 •قناة الشروق تفوز بمباراة المريخ والبايرين والهلال وبطل مالي وكمبالا




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 4  يناير 2014
صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

 •اكدها رئيس القطاع الرياضي: نجوم الهلال يبدوان الاعداد بروح عالية 
 •الرباعي المتحرف يصل اليوم ..الحجز يؤجل عودة سمبو
 •الازرق يحدد ملعب الجبش للتدريبات ..النابي يمنح مرجان كافة الصلاحيات 
 •قائمة المنتخب الاولمبي تضم محترفا بانحلترا..جكسا ووليد علاء ابرز المرشحين
 •الكشف الطبي لنجوم الهلال اليوم رويال اسكان  
 •نجوم الهلال يدخلون الموسم الجديد بمعنويات عالية
 •المحترفون يصلون اليوم تخلف سمبو 




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 4  يناير 2014
صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

 •حجوزات الطيران تؤجل وصول محترفي الهلال من فجر اليوم الي الغد
 •الجماهير تستقبل وتكرم وتحتفل بمجلس الهلال
 •نجوم الهلال يحتمعون امس ويخصعون للكشف الطبي صباح اليوم
 •وليد واطهر الطاهر وعبد الرحمن يقودون الأولمبي
 •نجوم الهلال بقيادة عمر بخيت يشكلون حضورا انيقا في احتفال 
 •الاسياد يخططون لبداية تزيل احزان الموسم الماضي
 •دائرة الكرة تنشئ مكتب الكتروني للنجوم


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :
•بعثة المريخ تصل الدوحة وسط استقبالات حاشدة •تشيلسي يقدم عرضاً لضم هيجواين من نابولي مقابل 50 مليون إسترليني
 •برشلونة يفاوض ماتا وبايرن ميونخ يزاحمه على لويز
 •نيمار يكمل ما فشل ميسي في تحقيقه بضربات جزاء مثيرة
 •بلاتر: ركلة جزاء للفريق المنافس عقوبة التحايل على الحكم !
 •وكيل أعمال الحارس : أتمنى ان يستمر ابياتي في الميلان موسم اخر ولا يعتزل اللعبة
 •البرازيل تجهز عشرة آلاف عنصر أمني للمونديال
 •ديلي ميل تتساءل : إلى أين سيرحل ماتا ؟!
 •ليونيل ميسي : إنني في حالة جيدة للغاية
 •يانج لاعب مانشستر يونايتد يغيب عن لقاء سوانزي بعد التحام مع حارس توتنهام
 • إسبانيا تواجه إيطاليا وديا في الخامس من مارس
 •مدرب باريس سان جيرمان يتوقع تطور أداء المنتخب الجزائري قبل المونديال
 •لاتحاد الانجليزي يوجه اتهاما الى رودجرز مدرب ليفربول بعد انتقادات لحكم 
 •كاسياس يستقبل طفله الأول .. ويطلق عليه إسم مارتين
 •تييري، والد تيبو كورتوا حارس مرمي تشيلسي الإنجليزي المعار لصفوف  أتليتكو مدريد الأسباني ، عن أن نجله غير مهتم بالانتقال لصفوف برشلونة.
 •أعلن الاتحاد الإسباني لكرة القدم اليوم، خوض منتخب البلاد الأول لكرة  القدم، مباراة ودية أمام نظيره الإيطالي، على ملعب فيسنتي كالديرون، معقل  أتلتيكو مدريد، في الخامس من مارس/آذار المقبل.
 •أرتيتا: تأخر تجديد عقد تشابي مع الريال قد يكون لدوافع صحية !!
 •مدرب إلتشي: حظوظنا قليلة امام برشلونة..لكن لا يوجد مستحيل 
 •سوسا: لم أتردد في الانتقال إلى أتلتيكو مدريد 
 •الرئيس البرتغالي يقرر منح كريستيانو وسام الضابط الأعظم لكونه رمزا للبلاد
 •مارتينيز مدرب إيفرتون : يجب ان نعمل جميعا للقضاء على إدعاء السقوط
 •ميسي يحرز هاتريك وفالديز يسجل بالخطأ في مرماه في أول مران بعد الإصابة
 • باريس سان جيرمان يقدم عرضا لميسي ب400 مليون يورو 
 •ميسي يقود العائدين من الاصابات في أول تدريب مع برشلونة
 • ديل بييرو يحدد مثلث نجاح الازوري في مونديال البرازيل
 • مدافع سلتا فيجو يشكر كريستيانو لدعمه رغم تسببه في إصابته 
 • مورينيو : تشيلسي لا يستطيع شراء عقد هيجواين 
 • مدرب باريس سان جيرمان يتوقع تطور أداء المنتخب الجزائري قبل المونديال
 •فرنسا تضاعف محنة الفريق الأسباني وتتأهل لمواجهة بولندا في نهائي كأس هوبمان
 •إبراهيموفيتش: لقاء الريال وسان جيرمان كان قمة كبيرة ورائعة 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بارك الله فيك حبيبنا أبو البنات وجزاك خير جزاء



تسلم حبيبنا عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*العناوين الرياضية لبعض الصحف السياسية


(السوداني)
بعثة المريخ تصل الدوحة وتحل بفندق كونكورد والفريق يتدرب  اليوم
الهلال يقدم المدرب النابي رسميا لوسائل الاعلام هذا الاسبوع
الخرطوم  الوطني يتفق رسميا مع طاقم مصري معاون للمدرب الجمل(آخر لحظة)
الهلال يدشن اعداده بالكشف الطبي اليوم
رئيس بعثة المريخ  للدوحة يشيد بالانضباط والاحمر يبدأ تدريباتة اليوم
بايرن ميونخ يصل غدا للعاصمة  القطرية الدوحة(اليوم التالي)
استقبالات حاشدة لبعثة المريخ في مطار الدوحة
النابي: احس  بمسئولية كبيرة والاشراف علي تدريب الهلال شرف كبير
الاهلي العاصمي يشدن اعداده  للموسم الجديد اليوم

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور الحبيب أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*يا سلام عليك يا ابوالبنات دائما تمثل نبض الصفوه الحى الذى ينبض بالعز والفخار للإنتماء لهذا الصرح العملاق المريخ [ زعيم دنيانا ] الشكر موصول لك مدرارا وشلالات متدفقه وتسلم
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكةر أبو البنات با رائع
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور أبو البنات . . . نحيي فيك الهمة و النشاط و الإبداع
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووور الحبيب ابوالبنات يديك العافيه 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم السبت 4  يناير 2014


صحيفة الصدى

 ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ..ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻮﺫ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ .. ﺻﻔﺮ ﻳﺘﺨﻠﻒ .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ
 ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺛﺎﺑﺖ ﻭﺷﻌﺎﺭﻩ ﺛﺎﺑﺖ ﻭﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺍﺑﺖ
 ﺍﻭﻟﻴﻔﻴﻪ ..ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ..ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﺑﺎﺳﻴﺮﻭ ﻳﺼﻠﻮﻥ ﻓﺠﺮﺍ ﻭﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭﻭﻥ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﺗﻨﻘﻞ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﺦ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﻤﻴﺮ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻭﺩ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﺰﻳﻦ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء

علم الدين هاشم
استقبال حار ودافيء !
اخيرا المريخ فى الدوحه - عنوان طويل وعريض يصلح بان يكون المشهد الختامى  لاسدال الستار على الجدل البيزنطى الذى شغل الصحافة الرياضية طوال الايام  الماضية وتحديدا منذ ان نشرت صحيفة الزعيم اول خبر عن اللقاء التاريخي بين  المريخ والعملاق الالمانى بايرن ميونيخ بطل العالم , حيث لم تتبقى سوى  ساعات بحسابات - المواجهات التاريخية - ليقف نجوم المريخ امام ريبيرى  ورفاقه تحت قيادة مدربهم الاسبانى غوارديولا ليدونوا اسمائهم بالشعار  الاحمر والاصفر كاول نادى افريقي يواجه بايرن ميونيخ بعد تتويجه باللقب  الاوربي ثم العالمي . 
حظيت بعثة المريخ باستقبال حار ادخل (الدفء) على قيادة البعثة  واللاعبين  وهم يجدون كل الرياضيين على مختلف الوانهم وانتماءاتهم فى انتظارهم بمطار  الدوحه بقيادة رابطة المريخ وعدد من اقطاب ورموز الهلال فى قطر فضلا عن  ممثلين للسفارة السودانية جيمعهم حرصوا على المشاركة فى استقبال بطل  السودان بدافع الدعم والتشجيع المعنوى فى مشهد جميل ورائع لفت انظار كل  المتواجدين فى صالة القادمين بمطار الدوحه التى تزينت  باللون الاحمر منذ  وصول البعثة وحتى لحظة مغادرتها لمقر الاقامة فى فندق كونكورد . 
لم يقصر اعضاء رابطة المريخ وبالتعاون مع كل الرياضيين فى التحضير للمباراة  والمعسكر الذى سيمتد حتى نهاية الشهر ويخوض خلاله المريخ ثلاث مباريات  تبدأ مع العملاق البافارى كما نتوقع مباراة اوربية اخرى مع زينيت الروسي او  سالزبورغ النمساوى علما بان هذين الناديين يقيمان معسكرا فى الدوحه تحت  رعاية شركة بافاريا التى تشرف وتنظم ايضا مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونيخ ,,  ولكن يبقى الجديد فى اخبار معسكر المريخ هو الاتفاق الذى اعلنه سعاجة  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام  بالامس باداء مباراة مع فريق  الاهلى القطرى الذى سيكون ملعبه مقرا لاول تمارين المريخ صباح اليوم ,,  فالاهلى الذى عاد هذا الموسم لدورى المحترفين القطرى يعتبر الان فى افضل  حالاته منذ خمسة سنوات تحت قيادة مدربه التشيكى العجوز ماتشالا , حيث نجح  عميد الاندية القطرية  فى ان ينهى القسم الاول من الدورى بالتقدم من المركز  الاخير الى المركز الرابع برصيد 21 نقطة اى بفارق 4 نقاط فقط عن السد  المتصدر ,, ويقود هجوم الاهلى المحترف الكونغولي ألان ديوكو المهاجم السابق  لفريق مازيمبى وينافس حاليا على لقب الهداف فى الدورى القطرى ,, علما بان  الاهلى هو الفريق السابق لمهاجم المريخ الحالي اوليفيه ,, 
اعتقد ان مباراة الاهلى القطرى ستكون ذات اهمية تقنية للمريخ اذا تمت  برمجتها فى ختام المعسكر حتى تكون معيارا لمدى الجاهزية البدنية والذهنية  للاعبين , فالاهلى فريق متطور وطابع ادائه افريقي فى وجود المرعب ديوكو  وبقية زملائه المحترفين من الجنسيات الافريقية الاخرى. 
جماهير المريخ ستكون اكثر سعادة عندما تعرف بان المريخ وصل الى الدوحه وهو  كامل العدد واعنى هنا ( طاقم المحترفين الاجانب ) غاندى وشيملس ومالك اسحاق  وتراورى وباسكال وباسيرو واوليفيه وهذه واحدة من ثمار سياسة الانضباط التى  ظل يطبقها كروجر وينادى بها منذ ان تسلم مهمة تدريب الفريق , فهى المرة  الاولي منذ ثلاث سنوات تقريبا التى نشهد فيها تواجد  المحترفين الاجانب مع  الفريق فى معسكر الاعداد بعدما ظلوا يسجلون غيابا جزئيا فى كل موسم حتى  تحول غيابهم الى ظاهرة وامرا واقعا لامفر منه استعصى حله على ادارة النادى  وعلى معظم المدربين الذين مروا على الفريق فى السنوات الماضية وكان اخرهم  الكوكى ,, نتمنى ان يكون وجودهم هذه المرة اضافة فنية تختصر على المدرب  برنامجه وخططه الفنية التى يسعى لتطبيقها فى الموسم الجديد . 
عموما انتهى الكلام بحضور المريخ للدوحه ونثق فى انه سيقضى فترة تدريبية فى   معسكركامل الدسم وتحت اجواء باردة وخريفية نامل ان يخرج منها وهو فى افضل  جاهزية وقوة لمواجهة خصمه الاوغندى كمبالا سيتى . 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مشكور الحبيب أبو البنات









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

يا سلام عليك يا ابوالبنات دائما تمثل نبض الصفوه الحى الذى ينبض بالعز والفخار للإنتماء لهذا الصرح العملاق المريخ [ زعيم دنيانا ] الشكر موصول لك مدرارا وشلالات متدفقه وتسلم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

مشكةر أبو البنات با رائع










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مشكور أبو البنات . . . نحيي فيك الهمة و النشاط و الإبداع










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مشكوووور الحبيب ابوالبنات يديك العافيه 



تسلموا يا صفوة على المرور الرائع
يديكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر: اتينا لقطر من اجل الاعداد الرسمي وهمنا البطولات 

 قال مدرب المريخ مايكل كروجر بانهم اتوا الى الدوحة من اجل الاعداد للموسم الجديد و ان مباراة المريخ امام بطل العالم ضمن سلسلة البرنامج رغم انها حدث تاريخي مبينا ان الهدف من معسكر قطر هو الاستعداد للموسم الجديد وتمنى ان يوفق اللاعبين في الاستفادة فترة الدوحة و تقديم مستويات مميزة في بطولة افريقيا و المحافظة على ما تحقق من انجازات على المستوى المحلي و الوصول الى نهائيات ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هيثم مصطفي يخطف الاضواء في استقبال المريخ

 حصل اللاعب هيثم مصطفي على نصيب اكبر من الاستقبال في مطار الدوحة يوم امس و ذلك من الاطفال و اقطاب المريخ .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*التاشيرة تحرم ضفر من السفر الى الدوحة 

 تخلف نجم المريخ احمد عبد الله ضفر عن السفر مع المريخ امس الى الدوحة و يتوقع مغادرته اليوم او غدا و ذلك بعدم حصول على التاشيرة و يجدر ذكره بان جميع اللاعبين قد سافروا مع البعثة عدا اللاعب ضفر
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*مرحبا محمد النادر أيو كده دايرين طوالى نجمك مضوى وموجود فى قلب الأحداث لأنك رقم لا يمكن تجاوزه ورقم هام عند الصفوه ولك التحية والتقدير
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

مرحبا محمد النادر أيو كده دايرين طوالى نجمك مضوى وموجود فى قلب الأحداث لأنك رقم لا يمكن تجاوزه ورقم هام عند الصفوه ولك التحية والتقدير




تسلم الحبيب الغالي على هذه الكلمات الجمليه واتمنى ان اكون مستحقاً لها مع تحياتي لك 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ - محمود الدرديري

 ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳُﺼﻴﺐ ﻋﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻪ

 *ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺑﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﻘﻪﺑﻌﺜﻪ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ ﻻﺭﺽﺩﻭﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻣﻼﻗﺎﺓﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻭﺍﻭﺭﺑﺎ ﻭﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻯ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍً
 ﻟﻺﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻓﻰﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎً ﻭﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎً
*ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺍﻭﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺑﻮﻋﺪﻩﻭﻭﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺷﻜﻞ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﺍً ﻓﻰﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺺ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﻴﻪ ﻗﺒﻞﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﻩ ﻟﻼﺭﺍﺿﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﻪ
*ﻭﻓﻮﺭ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﻨﺼﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﻭﻋﺪﻡﺇﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻄﻞﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﻟﻦﺗُﻀﻴﻒ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺑﻌﺾ
 ﺍﻟﺰﺧﻢ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻰ
*ﻭﻫﻮ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻘﻼﻧﻰ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻣﻦﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺇﺷﺘﻬﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﻗﻌﻴﻪ ﻓﻰﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻭﺍﺟﻬﺘﻪ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﻊﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
*ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻰ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻻﻧﻪ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻻﻳﺘﻜﺮﺭ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍًﻭﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ.ﺑﺸﺮﻁﺍﻻ ﻳﺆﺛﺮ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻋﻠﻰﺍﻹﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺕ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻﺳﻴﺘﻰ
*ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻋﻘﻼﻧﻰ ﻣﻊﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻭﺇﻋﻄﺎﺀﻫﺎ ﺣﻘﻬﺎﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﻪ ﻟﻦﻳﺨﺼﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ
*ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻰﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻏﻼﻕ ﻣﻠﻒ ﻫﺬﻩﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻍﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺮﻛﻪ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺘﻀﺎﻓﺮ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ
 *ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺇﻓﺘﺮﺿﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺪﺣﻘﻖ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻳﺮﻥﻭﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻰ ﻻﺳﻤﺢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ (ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻚ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻧﺨﺴﺮﻛﻞ ﺷﺊ
*ﻭﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎﺗﻌﺎﻣﻠﻨﺎ ﻣﻊﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺈﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﻪ ﺳﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺠﻨﻰ ﺛﻤﺎﺭ ﻫﺬﺍﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻃﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎً ﻭﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎً
*ﻭﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻻ ﻧﻬﻤﻞ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮﻻﻧﻪ ﺻﺎﺩﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺟﻞ ﺧﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻳﻌﻠﻢﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺑﺒﻮﺍﻃﻦ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ
*ﻭﺍﺫﻛﺮ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻯﺍﻟﻀﺠﻪ ﺳﺘﻴﻔﻦ ﻭﺍﺭﻏﻮ ﺗﺒﺎﺭﻯ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻤﺠﻴﺪﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻭﺻﻔﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﺎﺣﺮ
* ﻟﺘﺎﺗﻰ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﺗﺤﺖﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻭﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻜُﺘﺎﺏﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ20/0 ﻓﻰ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻈﺎﻫﺮﻩﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻳﻪ. ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻔﺎﺟﺄ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊﺑﺈﺣﺘﻔﺎﻅ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐﻭﺍﺭﻏﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ
 *ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﻴﻪﻟﻠﺤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺨﺸﻰ ﺍﻥﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻠﻪ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺻﺪﻗﺖﺭﺅﻳﺘﻪ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ
*ﻭﻻﻧﻨﺴﻰ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﻭﺿﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻰ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﺮﺽﺍﻟﺤﺎﺋﻂ ﻟﻴﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻﻛﺒﺮ
 ﻫﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺭﺩﻧﻰ
*ﻭﻣﻦ ﻭﺣﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺎﺕﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻭﺍﻗﻌﻴﻪ ﻻﻧﻪ ﺍﺩﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻣﻦﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻚ
*ﺣُﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻯ ﻣﻮﻋﺪﺍً ﻹﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻯﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﻻﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺣﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪﻳﻦﺑﻤﻨﺎﺯﻟﻬﻢ ﻭﻻﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﺘﻰ ﺳﻴﺒﺪﺃﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ
*ﻭﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺑﺎﺷﺮﺕ ﻓﻴﻪﻣﻌﻈﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪﺍﻹﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻮﺭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺸﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡﻻﻳﺪﺭﻯ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺷﻴﺌﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺕﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
 *ﻭﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺛﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻨﺎﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﺳﻴﺪﺧﻞ ﺭﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻯ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻹﺧﻔﺎﻕ ﺣﺎﺿﺮﺍً ﺑﻜﻞﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ
*ﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻭﺻﺮﻳﺢ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻹﻫﻤﺎﻝﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺠﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻰﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻰ ﺳﻴﻄﻞ ﺑﺮﺍﺳﻪ ﻣﻦﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
 * ﺗﻐﻴﺮﺕ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﻩ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒﻭﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻞﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﻩﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﻪ
 *ﻭﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺛﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻨﺎﻳﺘﻀﺢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺣﺪﺛﺖﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻭﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ )ﻣﺴﺎﺣﻴﻖﺗﺠﻤﻴﻞ ( ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺇﺧﻔﺎﺀﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻭﻯ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻩ ( ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﺞ ﺑﻬﺎﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺱ
*ﻭﺫﻛﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻓُﺮﻕﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﺌﻴﻦﺗُﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﺍﻛﺜﺮﻣﻦ ﺍﻯ ﺷﺊ ﺍﺧﺮ 
*ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﺷﺊ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪﻓﻰ ﻋﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺻﻠﺖ ﻟﻌﺒﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﺳﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻨﺎﺻﺐ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﻩﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ
*ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﺛﻨﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻯ ﻭﺗﺠﻤﻴﻌﻬﻢ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓﺍﻟﻘﻤﻪ ﺑﺴﺎﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﺍﻥﺍﻟﻮﺟﺒﺎﺕ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖﺍﻟﺸﻴﺮﻧﻖ (ﻫﺎ ﺝ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻭﻣﺎﺝﻭﺑﺎﺩﺭﻭﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﺠﺪﻩ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏﻭﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
*ﻟﺘﺴﻘﻂ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻻﻗﻨﻌﻪ ﻭﻳﺘﺎﻛﺪﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻫﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﺎﺯﺍﻝ ﺗُﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥﺇﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﺇﻧﻄﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒﻭﻻ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺘﻰ ﺳﻴﻨﻄﻠﻖﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ!
*ﻧُﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮﻓﻰ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﻪ )ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ (ﻭﻧﺖ ﻣﻨﻰﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﻘﻠﻢﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﺠﺰ ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻪ
 ﻣﺴﺎﺣﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻠﻮﺏﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﻩ ﺑﺪﻓﺎﻋﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻤﻴﺖ ﻋﻦﻛﻞ ﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﻩﻭﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺗﻐﺒﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
                    عين علي المريخ 

احمد يونس 

                     بالجديه والانضباط 
                       تاتي البطولات 

 المريخ يعتبر من اعرق الانديه في القاره السمراء والدول العربيه

 للمريخ جماهير كثيره تقدر بالملاين

 المريخ كنادي كبير لديه قواعد ولوائح يجب ان تنفذ من الجميع

 عندما تعاقد المريخ مع المدرب كروجر استبشرنا خيرا بقدوم كروجر لانه مدرب كبير 
 وقدير ويحب عمله جدا . يعمل بجهد كبير من اجل ان يؤدي عمله بالصوره المطلوبه 

 لايريد التأخير في الوقت الذي يحدده موعدا للتدريبات او اي شي اخر

 الان اعداد المريخ له اكثر من اسبوعين ، ربع الاعداد اكتمل وتبقي فقط المعسكر  
 الخارجي الذي يمتد ايضا لاسبوعين وحتي اخر مران امس الاول هنالك لاعبين 
 لم يشاكوا في الاعداد. 

 كروجر صرح قبل فتره بان اي لاعب لم ياتي في الوقت المحدد لان يشارك في 
 مباراة البايرن 

 هذا الحديث جعل لاعبي المريخ(المحترفين) ياتون في الوقت المحدد حتي يلعبوا في المباريات الاعداديه 

 وصل غاندي قبل ايام للخرطوم وهذا دليل علي انه محترف جيد ويريد ان يكون الافضل 
 وانه منضبط 
 قطع اجازته واتي للخرطوم حتي يشارك في الاعداد هذا نموذج نتمني انو اللاعبين 
 يكونوا مثل غاندي في الانضباط 

 ايضا المحترف الجديد شيميلس الذي حضر قبل يومين للخرطوم وهو بهذا التصرف  يثبت بانه في الطريق الصحيح وبدايه جيده مع الفريق وانه منضبط 

 ايضا المحترف الجديد مالك وصل قبل ايام وهذا نموذج جيد من اللاعبين الجديه 
 الانضباط 

 امس وصل تراوري واوليفيه وباسكال و باسيرو وغادروا مع المريخ للدوحه للمشاركه 
 في المعسكر الخارجي 

 عموما الانضباط و الجديه في العمل هو سر النجاح في كل شي لذلك نتمني ان يكون 
 لاعبي المريخ جادين ومنضبطين في كل شي يصدر من الجهاز الفني 

 وبالتوفيق للجميع 

 الالتراس يا مجلس المريخ 

 الالتراس سبق وان تحدثت عنهم لكن هم مجموعه يجبرونك علي الاشاده بهم 
 واحترامهم اكثر 

  الالتراس حضورا في جميع مباريات المريخ لايغيبون اصلا عن المريخ

 ليس لديهم شي غير تشجيع المريخ وتحفيذ الاعبين معنويا

 تناقلت المواقع العالميه خبر سير مجموعة الالتراس جوارح المريخ سير علي الاقدام  الي مدينة شندي 

 وهذه لفته بارعه من فرقة الالتراس لان ذلك لم يحدث مسبقا 

 مجموعة مشجعين تذهب سيرا علي الاقدام يومين من اجل تشجيع فريق فهذا 
 شي جميل تتمني لو تكون معهم 

 حقيقه فرقة الالتراس مجموعه جيده لاتتدخل في الامور الاداريه وهم مجموعه من الشباب تتمني ان تكون معهم لحبهم الكبير للمريخ 

 المريخ يلعب مع البايرن يوم التاسع من شهر يناير يعني اقل من اسبوع 
 لما لايتكفل مجلس المريخ بتذاكر سفر فرقة الالتراس للدوحه 

 الحدث تاريخي يا مجلس المريخ والالتراس سبق وان ذهبوا مع الفريق سيرا علي 
 الاقدام ايضا كحدث تاريخي . لذلك حتي يثبتوا للجمع انهم مع المريخ في كل مكان 

 من قبل تكفل رجل اعمال مصري وداعم للاتراس اهلاوي بكل تكاليف الالتراس في 
 رحلة المغرب ، وكان عددهم يفوق 500 مشجع 

 نتمني من مجلس المريخ دعم الفكره ولو بذهاب نصف اعضاء الالتراس 
 ويكون السفر قبل المباراه بيوم والعوده بعد المباراه لان المباراه اصلا في اطار الاعداد 

 وبالتوفيق للجميع 

 اخر الكلام 

 استقبال اكثر من رائع للفرقه الحمراء بالدوحه ونتمني ان يكون نجوم المريخ عند حسن 
 الظن 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب المبدع ابو البنات على الابداعات وربنا يقويك يارائع

والتحية للرائع محمد النادر على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكووووووووووووورين ي صفوه علي الابداااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للاحمر فى هذا المعسكر الاعدادى الناجح باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تقبل الود والاحترام اخى ابوالبنات مجهود اكثر من رائع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


استقبال تاريخي للمريخ بالدوحة .. والزعيم يبدأ الإعداد اليوم
البرنس يستحوذ على الاهتمام .. ضفر يتخلف .. وعطا المنان يؤكد : الهلال ثابت وشعاره ثابت وجمهوره من الثوابت
بعثة المريخ تصل الدوحة
الورود والإعلام الحمراء والصفراء تزين مطار الدوحة
ضفر يتخلف عن مرافقة البعثة
اوليفيه ..باسكال ..تراوري وباسيرو يصلون فجرا ويغادرون مع البعثة
الفرقة الحمراء تتدرب علي ملعب المسيمير صباح ومساء اليوم
المريخ يخوض تجربة أمام الأهلي القطري
الشروق تنقل لقاء الأحمر وبايرن ميونخ
رئيس الهلال يتعهد بجمعية عمومية نظيفة
قبل المغادرة الى قطر .. اجواء التفاؤل والحماس تسود الفرقة الحمراء .. لاعبو المريخ يتجمعون بالمطار والاجانب يلتحقون بالبعثة وترحيب خاص باوليفيه
لقاء بين الجنرال والبرنس واكرم الهادي يداعب مالك وابراهومة يطالب تراوري بالتالق
امير كمال يستعد للتنافس مع النسر النيجيري وعلي جعفر متفائل وطموحات كبيرة لعلاء الدين .. عنكبة وايهاب زغبير وابراهومة الشباب يتطلعون الى الاستفادة من المعسكر وعناصر الحرس القديم
استقبال خرافي للمريخ بالدوحة .. الجماهير تحتل بوابة صالة الوصول  .. تستقبل اللاعبين بالورود وتحتفي بالاجانب 
الاطفال والعائلات في قلب الحدث وكروجر يتحول الى سوداني ويقابل مستقبليه بالاحضان
الالماني يلبي رغبات المستقبلين ويلتقط الصور التذكارية معهم وبلة يتقدم نجوم الفرقة الحمراء 
هيثم يستحوذ على الاهتمام والجموع تلاحق اللاعبين حتى البص
رئيس بعثة المريخ يشيد بالحفاوة والاستقبال الحار في الدوحة
المريخ يؤدي تدريبين على ملعب المسيمير .. التذاكر تطرح مبكرا
المريخ يبدا المشوار اليوم 
الفرقة الحمراء تنتظم في معسكر قطر والجهاز الفني يضع ملامح فرقة 2014

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


استقبال تاريخي للمريخ بالدوحة و(سيدا) يخطف الاضواء
بعثة المريخ تصل الدوحة وابناء الجالية يقدمون الورود للاعبين
والفريق يتدرب بالمسيمير
اطفال الجالية يلتقطون الصور التذكارية مع نجوم الاحمر
رئيس بعثة المريخ الي الدوحة يشيد بالاستقبال
كروجر : قدمنا الي قطر بغرض اعداد الفريق للتنافس الرسمي
 محترفو المريخ ينضمون للبعثة بمطار الخرطوم 
اهتمام اعلامي قطري بوصول المريخ
 مقدم البرامج بالقناة الفرنسية 24 : تحضير لاعبي المريخ قبل لقاء البايرن مهم
نجم المنتخب الجزائري يتحدث للزعيم عن مباراة المريخ والبايرن
قطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ يعقد اول اجتماعاته
اعلان قائمة المنتخب الاولمبي
ثلاثة من رديف المريخ في المنتخب الاولمبي
غادر الخرطوم في الثانية عشر ظهرا .. المريخ يبدا مناوراته على فترتين بالدوحة استعدادا لمواجهة البايرن 
الرباعي الاجنبي يصل الخرطوم وينضم للبعثة وتخلف مفاجئ لضفر
الفرسان الحمر يؤكدون نيتهم في الاستفادة من لبمعسكر ويتعاهدون بالظهور الجيد امام بطل العالم
وصلت في الرابعة عصرا .. استقبال تاريخي لبعثة المريخ في مطار الدوحة
ابناء الجالية يقدمون الورود للاعبين وهتافات خاصة بسيدا
عناق حار بين ابراهومة وشنان .. الفريق يبدا تحضيراته من ملاعب مسيمير
كان  في استقبال البعثة بمطار الدوحة .. الفريق طارق : لم نتوقع ان يكون  الاستقبال بهذا القدر وشكرا رابطة المشجعين .. اخترنا قطر لمعسكر الفريق  بسبب مباراة بايرن ميونيخ ونسعى لتشريف السودانيين في لقاء بطل العالم ..  وقفنا على كافة التحضيرات قبل وصول البعثة واكملنا الاتفاق مع الشركة  المنظمة ونتمنى ان نكون في الموعد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يزين دوحة العرب
اناقة البعثة تلفت الانظار .. التأشيرة تحرم ضفر من السفر .. والمريخ يتدرب اليوم علي ملعب (المسيمير)
الهدف تنقل كل شئ .. العالمي يصل الدوحة وعينه على مواجهة بطل العالم
فيما توافد النجوم على مطار الخرطوم باكرا .. ضفر يتاخر عن السفر مع البعثة الحمراء بسبب التاشيرة
البرنس يطمئن علي كافة الترتيبات
المريخ يجري تدريبين اليوم على ملعب المسيمير
اجتماع بين ادارة البعثة وشركة بافاريا اليوم
محمد محسن : تعهدنا بتنظيم افضل معسكر المريخ
ثلاثي المريخ يتابع الهدف
الشروق تنقل المواجهة 
الرباعي المحترف يحضر فجرا ويغادر ظهرا مع البعثة
تحضيرات الرديف تنطلق عصر الاثنين .. احتفال تعارف للاعبي المراحل السنية غدا الاحد
الاهلي شندي يعتذر عن مواجهة شالكة الالماني
اندية الممتاز تطالب بإجتماع عاجل مع اتحاد الكرة
ضمت ثلاثي رديف المريخ .. اعلان قائمة المنتخب الاولمبي
الهدف كانت وحدها في وداعها ..بعثة المريخ تخطف الاضواء بمطار الخرطوم والجماهير تتسابق لالتقاط الصور التذكارية مع النجوم
ابراهومة اول اللاعبين حضورا .. رئيس البعثة الاخير .. وسيدا يلفت الانظار
الجنرال يتابع التفاصيل الصغيرة ويداعب نجومه ويشدد على ضرورة الانضباط
تخوف كبير وسط نجوم العالمي من البرد والامطار بالدوحة
الرباعي المحترف يحضر فجرا ويغادر ظهرا برفقة البعثة وضفر يتخلف لاغرب سبب ... تراوري يجلس وحيدا وعلاقة متميزة لباسيرو مع نجوم الفرقة الحمراء واستقبال خاص من بلة لباسكال .. جبل الجليد يؤكد الجاهزية للبايرن ومرتضى يبدي سعادته بملاقاة بطل العالم والباشا يطالب بالدعم والمؤازرة
حاتم عبد الغفار وحيدا بالمطار وغياب تام لاعضاء المجلس عن مراسم الوداع
الجنرال يتابع التفاصيل الصغيرة ويداعب نجومه
الهدف تنقل كل شئ من العاصمة القطرية .. العالمي يحط الرحال بدوحة العرب وعينه على مواجهة بطل العالم
استقبال تاريخي ورابطة المريخ بقطر ترسم اجمل اللوحات والريح كاركا يتقدم الحضور بالمطار
محمد محسن : اناقة البعثة لفتت نظري والجهاز الفني للاحمر طالب بثلاث تجارب ودية وسنطرح التذاكر قريبا
المريخ يجري تدريبين اليوم على ملعب المسيمير
الفريق طارق : ترتيبات اللقاء التاريخي تمضي جيدا
عبد الصمد : نفذنا كل مطالب الجهاز الفني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
الــــهـــــدف(2)

×قبل أيام تحدثتُ في هذه المساحة عن ماهية الأهداف التي ينشدها المجتمع المريخي خلال موسم2014،وحينها تناولت بالشرح اهمية تحديد الاهداف وبالتالي وضعها موضع الدراسة والإنشاء،لتجنب مخاطر إرتفاع سقف الطموحات بشكل(هلامي).

×خلال حديثه للموقع الرسمي للنادي تحدث الألماني كروجر عن أهدافه التي يسعي لتحقيقها في الموسم الجديد،كما جاء حديثه للصحيفة مطابقا لما ذكرناه في هذه الزاوية بخصوص أهداف المريخ المطلوب تحقيقها خلال العام الحالي.

×كروجر ذكر بالحرف الواحد أن هدفه الرئيسي يتمثل في مواصلة التتويج المحلي،ذلك بالحصول علي لقب الدوري الثالث له خلال مسيرته(الممتدة)في القلعة الحمراء.

×كما تحدث الألماني عن هدفه الأفريقي المقبل،وقال أن الوصول لدور المجموعات هو الأمل المنشود في ظل إرتباط مشوار المريخ نحو المجموعات بملاقاة كمبالا الأوغندي بجانب الزمالك المصري،كما أشار لإمكانية إرتفاع مستوي الطموحات إذا قُدر للفريق الترقي للمجموعات.

×جمهور المريخ مطالب بالتعامل بذات الواقعية التي تحدث بها الألماني كروجر،وذلك يتمثل في دعم مشوار الفريق في الموسم الجديد بعيداً عن المطالبة بالكأس الخارجي،علي طريقة المثل القائل(كسر رقبة).

×تقسيم الأهداف في الموسم الجديد يعني تخطي مراحل التفوق مرحلة مرحلة،وهو ما يعين الفريق علي التطور في الفكر التشجيعي والتدريبي والعملي بشكل عام،بجانب توفير تركة تخدم مسار المريخ في المستقبل.

×وللمره الثانية ننتظر من جمهور المريخ عدم ربط مشوار الهلال الأفريقي بمسيرة المريخ القادمة،مع ضرورة ترك المقارنة بين مستويات الفريقين،ذلك لأن الأهتمام بالهلال يصرف النظر عن مهمة المريخ الأساسية في التطور الأفريقي والمحلي.

أكـــــــــرم..!!

×أيضا ومن خلال ذات الإفادت التي ذكرها كروجر عبر الموقع الرسمي،تحدث الرجل عن جانب مهم ونقول مهم لأن المريخاب دائماً ما يتحدثون عن ضرورة ثبات مستويات الحارس أكرم طيلة مسيرته مع المريخ.

×كروجر قال بأن الحارس الوطني أضحي أكثر تمرساً وخبرة من ذي قبل،بجانب ذلك تحدث الألماني عن تغير سلوكيات الحارس الشاب عن تلك التي أبرزها في موسم2008.

×أكرم يستحق تلك الكلمات(الكبيرة في معناها)التي خرجت من لسان يدرك ما يقول ولم نعتاد منه سوا المجاهرة بالحقائق،مع عدم إنتهاج مبدأ المجاملة أو التلميع،لذا فالحديث عن عدم حوجة المريخ للحضري في وجود أكرم هو حديث حقيقي وليس للأستهلاك.

×من قبل أشاد الألماني بمستويات الحارس الشاب،وذهب لأبعد من ذلك عندما فضله علي الحارس المصري خلال مجريات موسم(الثنائية)،ذلك عندما رفض كروجر مفاوضات الحضري بشأن العودة والمشاركة أساسياً.

×مع كل يوم جديد يثبت مايكل كروجر بأنه الرجل المناسب في الفريق المناسب،فالمريخ يحالفه الحظ بطريقة شبه دائمة عندما يمسك زمام الأمور التدريبية رجل منضبط يحترم الأمور الصغيرة بذات الأحترام الذي يكنه للأمور الكبيرة.

في القائم

×أقتربت جولة المريخ والبايرن في ظل رجفة الإعلام الأزرق وتخوفه من تألق المريخ أمام رفاق ريبري.

×المريخ غادر في حفظ الله ورعايته ويتوقع أن يتمرن اليوم علي أرضية ملعب السد بعد أن أستقبلته الجالية السودانية بفخر وحب كبيرين.

×الشركة التي قدمت طقم الفنائل للمريخ للظهور به خلال مواجهة البارين مميزة،ونقول مميزة بعد ثبوت رعياتها لأندية الدوري السعودي.

×ننتظر أن تتواصل تعاملات المريخ مع هذه الشركة خلال مواسمه المقبلة،فالأزياء التي تقدمها أثبتت التميز في الملاعب العربية.

×كروجر تحدث عن ضرورة خوض جولة البارين بطريقة متوازنة حتي يتسني للمريخ الخروج بأقل الخسائر.

×حديث واقعي فالمخاطرة الدفاعية أمام البايرن تعني أستحواذه علي الكرة لأطول فترة ممكنة،وذلك الأمر يعني خروج لاعبي المريخ من الجولة بسبب فقدانهم الكرة والتركيز.

×البارين يعتمد علي مبدأ الإستحواذ وبجانب ذلك فمدربه الفيلسوف نقل تجربة(التيكي تاكا)من البارسا بكامل حذافيرها.

×لن نطالب لاعبي المريخ بمجاراة البايرن في اللعب،ولكن نقول لهم (العبوا كورتكم البتعرفوها).

×محاولة مجاراة لاعبي البارين بجانب محاولة الظهور الفردي لن تخدمان المريخ خلال الجولة،وإنما يخدمه اللعب الجماعي وتقارب الخطوط.

×خلال الفترة السابقة طفي علي سطح الأحداث موضوع التجنيس،مع ربطه بضرر اللاعب الوطني بجانب ضرر المنتخبات.

×تلافي أضرار التجنيس لن يكون بإيقافه،كما يعتقد البعض ولكن الحل يكمن في ضرورة تطبيق الإحتراف في المرحل السنية.

×تفريخ لاعبين شباب بطرق أحترافية معمول بها في العالم المتقدم كروياً هو العلاج الناجع لقضية التجنيس بجانب قضية أرتفاع عدد المحترفين في الدوري الممتاز.

×اللجوء لمحاربه التجنيس في ظل هذه المعطيات التي يعاني منها اللاعب السوداني لن يخدم الأندية المشاركة خارجيا،والأمر يعود لعدم مقدرة اللاعب المحلي علي الثبات في
المستوي.

×علي الإتحاد الإهتمام بدوري الشباب وبقية الدوريات السنية،فذلك هو المخرج الوحيد للكرة السودانية من النفق الحالي.

×ذكر أستاذي الحبيب جعفر سليمان ضرورة أقناع كروجر بأصطحاب الشباب خلال معسكرات المريخ،وذلك الطلب فيه فائدة وتأمين لمستقبل المريخ كما هو معلوم.

×أستاذي ذكر بأن الألماني لا يهتم لمستقبل المريخ،علي خلفية رفضه أصطحاب أبراهومة الصغير.

×كروجر يعتمد علي الواقعية وتلك الحقيقة يثبتها اصطحابه للحارس الشاب ديدا برغم وجود الثلاثي(أكرم ،زغبير،ومحمد ابراهيم)،ونعتقد أن وجود أربعة حراس مرمي بالفريق
هو أمر مهم.

×الخانة التي يجيدها أبراهومة يتواجد بها كل من (سيدا،الباشا،فيصل موسي،رمضان،راجي،عجب،شيمليس،مرتضي)فكيف يشارك أبراهومة الصغير.

شبك خارجي

إذا عرفنا كيف فشلنا..نفهم كيف ننجح!!

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

